# How's your singing (in your opinion)



## Beardo (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm probably a seven. Like, I feel comfortable singing in front of other people and auditioning for musicals, but there are a ton of people out there that are leagues ahead of me.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 28, 2015)

for me it's zero
whomp whomp whomp.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm dreadful tbh


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 28, 2015)

I only sing whenever I'm trying to mock something. So, I'm terrible.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 28, 2015)

I suck tbh but i love to sing when i drive and i go all out. I hate it when my parents are in the car because i feel awkward singing in front of other people. My sister and i sing together in the car


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 28, 2015)

Terrible​


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 28, 2015)

Four. I love to sing but I'm not that good at it.


----------



## samsquared (Jan 28, 2015)

Pretty okay. And I am probably good enough to sing with other people watching or paying attention but
haha no


----------



## lazuli (Jan 28, 2015)

i can sing, i can go from alto 1 mayb to soprano 1 so like. ya. too shy to sing by myself in front of people but i sing at home if i can. living room has great acoustics. i like singing in choir.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm horrible at singing so 1. (because I can't vote lower than that)


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2015)

I can't sing. At all.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 28, 2015)

I love to sing, but I'm not very good at it. I was in a choir in high school and had a lot of fun though. I never did solos though.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd say 5. I'll sing in the car, when I'm home alone, or with a group of people, but I know my singing voice isn't that great. My speaking voice, however, always gets compliments. I was once hired to do a phone recording for a local golf club.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 28, 2015)

I only sing when I'm listening to music alone at my laptop.


----------



## Leela (Jan 28, 2015)

I gave myself an 8. I sing in my music class and I've been in a couple of musicals. I'm definitely not the best singer out there though


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 28, 2015)

I cannot sing. Period. My voice sounds like a dying child, so I'll just keep singing with a better voice in my mind.


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 28, 2015)

Terrible.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

I can sing and I am in advanced choir at my school, but I'm still a little shy singing in front of other people, so I voted a 6.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm a 10. I'm whitney houston's reincarnation


----------



## kassie (Jan 28, 2015)

1: Never, ever. 

I'm terrible and I never sing seriously.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 28, 2015)

i am a lyrical miracle boy
my voice makes angels weep with joy

but if you wanna see for yourself my mixtape droppin soon


----------



## Tasuot (Jan 28, 2015)

I rated myself an 8. Singing has been, and is the only natural talent of mine.
I've thought about auditioning for The Voice, but I don't think I'm ready for that yet lol.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 28, 2015)

I swear I'm tone deaf.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 28, 2015)

I suck at singing and I totally know it, but I will sing anyway just to piss people off.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 28, 2015)

2. i'll sing sometimes but i'm terrible at it and everyone suffers when i do.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm a two.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 28, 2015)

4, I sing fine, but when it's recorded it sux.


----------



## Tao (Jan 28, 2015)

Eh...I dunno.

Technically, I'm good. I can hold and hit notes, I have a good range, decent technique blah blah blah. I've had singing lessons in the past so I know that I'm good 'technically', especially since the teacher wasn't afraid of telling people when they sucked. 
(I didn't take lessons because I wanted to be a singer, it was literally just something to do in my spare time between lessons at collage) 

Personally, I just really dislike the sound of my own voice and always have done but this is a common complaint (it's just so jarring to hear your recorded voice compared to what you hear when you speak). I can sing in front of an audience pretty easily, though I will really only do it if I'm also playing guitar because I wouldn't know what to do with my hands otherwise.

I've only ever really received good comments about my singing. I don't actively ask for opinions on it because people often lie when you do to make you feel better, it's usually random people who have gone out of their way to come and tell me it was good which always more genuine.
My best friend and long time 'musical partner' has always said I have a good voice and always encourages me to do the singing for stuff. He's really not one for 'sugar coating' things, so I trust what he says.



I guess I vote 8 since that pretty much describes what I wrote. I would much rather play guitar though. I really only ever sing because I 'have to'.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 28, 2015)

wait, is this poll for how good we sing or how often? just because someone's good doesn't mean they sing 24/7 and even if someone's bad that doesn't stop them from singing a lot. the poll choices are too specific and don't leave room for people like i just said.


----------



## doveling (Jan 28, 2015)

eh im probs better than average ahah, but i don't sing in public, only with close people/family


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 28, 2015)

I sing all the time in the car alone. People must think I'm a nut cause I'm just jammin out. Don't sing without music, though.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 29, 2015)

I sing a lot, but I'm not very good, but I also don't care because it's just for fun  I'll happily sing in front of friends and family, because generally speaking we're all pretty tone deaf so it works out well (except if any random people are unfortunate enough to hear us.)


----------



## Brackets (Jan 29, 2015)

I always sing while playing my guitar. I'm pretty decent, used to do YouTube covers lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 29, 2015)

I hate this bc people always tell me I'm amazing, blah blah blah, but I think I suck :ccc


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

Bad lol. However I am better at singing like old Japanese kayo stuff than I would be at doing a modern songs lol


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 29, 2015)

Depends on the language, for some reason I can sing better in japanese than english.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> Depends on the language, for some reason I can sing better in japanese than english.



That's really interesting. I sing pretty well in Hebrew oddly enough, since I'm not Jewish or speak it regularly.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2015)

Voted 1 but might hum once in a great while, depending how catchy a tune is.


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2015)

Honestly I think I'm pretty good which is why I'll never listen to myself on recording because my opinion would surely change. lol


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 29, 2015)

Apparently I can sing (according to the very few people who've heard because I absolutely refuse to sing in front of just anyone). We'd have composition tasks in music and I'd always play the piano in the group because there was no chance that I'd sing in front of the class_ ever._ 

I sometimes sing when there's nobody around 'cause why the hell not, lmao.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> I sometimes sing when there's nobody around 'cause why the hell not, lmao.



That's what I'm doing right now haha


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 29, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> *wait, is this poll for how good we sing or how often?* just because someone's good doesn't mean they sing 24/7 and even if someone's bad that doesn't stop them from singing a lot. the poll choices are too specific and don't leave room for people like i just said.



Also this! I wasn't sure either.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 29, 2015)

I would say a 9 or 10, I love singing, and I am good at it.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 29, 2015)

Like you said OP, I have a decent voice and can sing in front of people no problem. I actually enjoy singing with my more musically-inclined friends (I'm learning guitar but am pretty horrid atm so I'm like yeah you go ahead and do that).

But I am no Freddie Mercury. I don't have a huge range, unfortunately. But I love to sing and do it pretty much everywhere, so I don't mind. c: God help whoever's in the car with me.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Im a solid 6. I'm decent and can sing in front of people no sweat, but as the above post says, I'm no Freddie Mercury. My main problem is that as a guy, I have a lower range and register, but I _really_ wanna hit high notes (like female vocal high notes). If I just focused on my capabilities instead of trying to screech out these really high notes, I'd probably get much better, lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 30, 2015)

I feel like I'm a pretty okay singer. I know I could never sing in front of people on my own, I have terrible stage fright. 
I guess I'll never really know if I'm a good singer because I don't like to sing in front of people. Oh whale.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I would personally rate myself like an 8.. maybe 8.5. I think I sing pretty well. I don't think I'm the best out there but lots of people compliment me and I've had lots of solos in choir, competed in solo & ensemble, preformed in plays and talent shows, and I've also performed solo outside of school. I have a pretty wide vocal range but I sing soprano 1 in choir. I think it's like my only natural talent so I try my best to be confident with it.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 30, 2015)

My singing sound like a cat getting ran over by a car. But I'll sing anyway, try stop me!


----------



## Joy (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm horrible but I love singing


----------



## Isabella (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I'm a 7 or 8, I don't like to think highly of my skill though. I have taken singing classes since I was young & had training but I kinda stopped a while back. I did have some solos and was part of choir and some performances. Now I just sing at home whenever, I do sing for my friends only if I'm really comfortable and they like it ahaha. The last fun thing I did with singing in public, I used to live in a city and me and some of my friends decided to go sing and one of my friends played guitar in public. Me and my friend did a duet thingy and sang songs we both knew. I never tried anything like that so it was fun. Some people would just stop & listen and thought we sounded rly good lmao. We didn't ask for money or anything but it's something to consider if you were to practice more. This was about a year ago.

I really like singing broadway or like Jazz/blues style songs, I think my voice fits that a lot. I would like to get back into it in a serious manner & maybe be a part of some kind of singing group or get classes again, idk. I shouldn't let it go to waste.


----------



## FlaaffyTaaffy (Jan 30, 2015)

Im a pretty bad singer but I think there's something wrong with my vocal cords. I think if I can heal them I would be a solid four.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

Pretty good.


----------



## Melody (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd rate myself an 8. I made it to district level chorus, but not yet state level. I still have years ahead of me, and singing and music is my passion and I believe I'm going to stick with it for most of my life.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

Number 3 C: I can't sing


----------



## Locket (Jan 31, 2015)

6. I'm pretty good!


EDIT: But a four right now, I have a cold adn can't sing high.


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

I absolutely cannot sing, but I LOVE to!
I think singing is a sign of happiness, and I only ever really sing when I'm super happy, or if there's a song on that I absolutely HAVE to sing to. I don't really care if people like the sound of my voice, I just like to sing for me and to jam out. Dancing is an added bonus.​


----------



## Rasha (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm basically the best at everything! yes, including that! it's so amazing to be me like seriously :')


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2015)

im like a 6
ive performed in front of people but im not the best 
my singing has kinda deteriorated recently soooo


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 31, 2015)

I love to sing, and I do think my voice is okay. I'm about a 5. I can't really sing in front of people other than my best friends, but that's why we have chorus.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not the best, but it could be a whole lot worse. When I was younger I did choir, and I remember being decent at it. I guess things changed as I aged?

We do a lot of singing in band, and I can match pitch fairly well, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 31, 2015)

Probably a 2 or 3. I can't even talk for more than a minute without my voice cracking.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2015)

I like to sing all the time and I think I'm terrible, but I can't know for sure because I've never actually tried recording my voice to listen to it or anything like that. I just don't think I'd wanna do that to myself. 

They let me into choir when I was younger, so I may not have been too bad, but still that was a while ago so I'm not sure.


----------



## Mignon (Jan 31, 2015)

I love to sign but I am downright TERRIBLE. It's a bit like Mumble's singing.
Loud speakers are great, and being in the car or home alone is pretty much the only time I'll sing. ; v;


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

It depends on how much I've been drinking.

Like after a few drinks I'm convinced that I'm Idina Menzel.

I have never sung in front of a crowd when drunk. I need to do that some time


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

I have drunk so much tonigh

i am the greatest singer on this planet


----------



## hanashi (Feb 1, 2015)

i sing in front of some people and i think i sound better at school for some reason// but i always get told to shut up by others so i think ill just keep singing in front of my close friends ~ ☆


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, I voted 6, but I guess between 6 and 7.
I have a lot of room from improvement, I know it (since I never took classes)
But I won an amateur contest.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 7, 2015)

i love singing and putting out songs.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 7, 2015)

ive been trained to sing since i was 5y/o lol. im not the best, so im probably an 8 ^^'


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2015)

I go to a prestigious art school for singing, so I would have to say that I am a 9 or so


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm a good singer, I only know a few people better than me.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 8, 2015)

4, definitely 4.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2015)

I sound like a cat that got hit by a car being eaten by a hyena and a hyena's mate laughing in the background 

Take it as you will


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 9, 2015)

I joke a lot that I'm absolutely awful and that the sound of my singing could kill a man but honestly I'm not terrible, I'm just insecure about it. No idea why, or where it started, because I belt things out when I'm alone and I know it doesn't sound GREAT but I've heard worse too, so. Yeah. Still, I've been with my partner for roughly 7 years now, known him for ~12, and he's only heard me sing like... three times because I'm so weird about it (conversely I've literally never heard him sing and he adamantly refuses to do so for anyone else, ha).


----------



## epona (Feb 9, 2015)

an 8, i trained in both classical and musical theatre for 9 years so yea


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd say I'm around an 8. Classically trained operatic Soprano soloist here. The training gets you over stage fright real fast.


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I'd say I'm around an 8. Classically trained operatic Soprano soloist here. The training gets you over stage fright real fast.


Super amazingly good


----------



## Boobwyn (Feb 9, 2015)

I can sing pretty well, enough to be recognized as someone with a nice voice but not well enough to be a star  I'm a mezzo soprano


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Feb 9, 2015)

I don mind singing in front of certain people, usually they have to be musical themselves or I know them really well. Otherwise I'll keep my mouth shut xD

As to the actually opinion on my voice, I know there are loads of people better than me, but I think there is potential and so do other people. If I wanted to take it more seriously then I guess I could get lessons? o.o


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2015)

As a musician, if you think you can sing, you probably can not. The only people's words I would take are the classically trained because they would be taught by someone who knows what they're talking about. Not very many people can actually hear if someone is good or not, especially not for themselves. The amount of people in the production at my school this year who can't hear that they are off is insane. 

in short, perfect pitch or leave it alone


----------

